# Beall Treen Mandrel



## Himmark (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I recently became familiar with this mandrel.  Does anyone have any experience with this and is it worth the investment?  It appears to be well made and can be expanded to 2" ID turnings.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Oct 28, 2009)

Himmark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently became familiar with this mandrel.  Does anyone have any experience with this and is it worth the investment?  It appears to be well made and can be expanded to 2" ID turnings.



Thanks for posting this.  As luck would have it, I was just cleaning out a tool box drawer and came across these weird mandrel parts.  Took a break for lunch and was trying to remember what the heck they were and how I drove them.
Your post jogged the old memory. An "AHA" moment.  Now if I could remember where the MT drive went.  Must be in use on some other mandrel.
Anyway, as you might guess, I haven't used it for quite a while.  I did make a bunch of pill bottles and they did all sell but not real fast.  The mandrel worked very well if I remember correctly.  I would have to guess that something else grabbed my attention and I simply forgot about treen.
Now that I've reached the age where pill bottles are an every day site, I think I'll put the Treen mandrel back into service.  If I could only find the damn MT adaptor.


----------



## KenV (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends on what you want the outcome to be --  I have one and it works great with a nice cork plug to seal the opening.   It is essentially an endgrain box with a plug seat for the cap.

Some like that style and some do not --- it works exactly as advertised.   I use a flat UHDPE (ultra high density Density Polyethlene) block on my tail stock to keep the end of the box against the bottom of the mandrel, but there are several other ways to get that done.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2009)

I have it, i use a draw bar with it, it helps to keep every thing on. I used it before i had all the 4 jaw chucks and what nots to hold something.  carl


----------



## mickr (Oct 29, 2009)

you drill the interior out vs. using a gouge...so if you are not the best turner, you can still make a small box with a lid that will fit


----------

